# bone-patellar tendon-bone autograft



## efuhrmann (Jul 30, 2013)

Doctor performed "anterior cruciate ligament reconstruction with bone-patellar tendon-bone autograft".  Would I code 27416 and 29888?  It's end of the month so crunchtime and any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## tabytha (Jul 30, 2013)

You would only code for the 29888 as it includes harvesting of the graft.


----------



## efuhrmann (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks!!


----------

